# IBS 3 years constantly bloated but no discomfort



## Tony567 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi there

I have been diagnosed with IBS for 3 years now. I would just like to share my IBS experience and see if anyone else can offer some insight or have the same symptoms as me.

Symptoms:

Constantly bloated 24/7 no matter what I eat (i look like I have a pop belly)

Frequently bowel movements 3-4 times a day

Passing a lot of gas (always farting)

Some undigested foods sometimes not often

Absolutely no discomfort or pain

That pretty much all my symptoms and it is very consistent even when I change my diet...

Foods that cause it?

I have only noticed oily foods to increase my symptoms i.e. fried chicken, salad dressing

Nothing else seems obvious

Tested for celiac and pylori which came back negative

Treatments:

peppermint oil, charcoal tablets, probiotics - no effect

So does anyone have a similar experience to this also? Or have an advice for me please?

Thank you


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth. symptoms of sibo include bloating, gas and frequent bowel movmenets.

http://www.siboinfo.com/


----------



## Tony567 (Aug 27, 2017)

annie7 said:


> have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth. symptoms of sibo include bloating, gas and frequent bowel movmenets.
> 
> http://www.siboinfo.com/


Thank you

I have read about that but haven't been tested for it. Good to hear that my symptoms are a match for it though. Thanks for the link i'll have read and then maybe speak to my GP about it


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i had a lot of bloating and gas and tested positive for sibo.

good luck with everything.


----------



## Tony567 (Aug 27, 2017)

T



annie7 said:


> i had a lot of bloating and gas and tested positive for sibo.
> 
> good luck with everything.


Thank you! I just went out to get some Allicin tablets (found in raw garlic) as I read it acts as a natural antibiotic to kill the over growth of bacterial. It it doesn't work then I'll go see my GP about SIBO.

Thanks again! Glad I have something new to try and fix my IBS.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that was a good idea, buying the allicin. we've had posts from people whi have had success from taking allicin as well as some of the other herbs mentioned in this article.

http://www.siboinfo.com/herbal-antibiotics.html


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes, I was taking allicin as well in the past and I noticed the significant change, well at least pretty significant. It doesn't help for everyone, but when you add good diet and healthy lifestyle and also you will less stressed about life - it's very important, stress kills you in many ways, but in IBS it's most noticeable, you can yield great results from that. Don't forget to also put off caffeine, cigarettes etc - if you can as well, don't force yourself into giving up habits when you are not strong enough mentally or it will just bounce back to you with double the weight.


----------

